# Box joint jig



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd like to build one
Can you link me to a how to build ?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here Ya go!*

http://www.newwoodworker.com/bxjntjig.html  bill

For videos look here:
http://video.search.yahoo.com/searc...yoA?p=box joint jig&fr=ytff1-tyc7&fr2=piv-web


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Bill
Do you have/use one?
I'm concerned that I have to make different jigs for different slot widths?..no?
Just trying to wrap my head around this one i.e. should I use the router or table saw?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

*another method???*

Can I use my PC dovetail jig to do box joints?
Would I be limited in choice of widths, maybe?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> Can I use my PC dovetail jig to do box joints?
> Would I be limited in choice of widths, maybe?


yes go here and watch the video


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> Thanks Bill
> Do you have/use one?
> I'm concerned that I have to make different jigs for different slot widths?..no?
> Just trying to wrap my head around this one i.e. should I use the router or table saw?


Yes, No, Yes and either...
I have one for the router, Rockler, haven't used it yet. I have the Freud Box Joint blade set, haven't used them yet except to try them out.
Router or Table saw... tearout would be the main issue, and a backer board required. Possibly burning in some woods with a router....I donno? 
A regular dado stack unless it's top notch would leave some tear out and "ears" in the corners. ...six of each, half a dozen of either. :blink: bill


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Yes, No, Yes and either...
> I have one for the router, Rockler, haven't used it yet. I have the Freud Box Joint blade set, haven't used them yet except to try them out.
> Router or Table saw... tearout would be the main issue, and a backer board required. Possibly burning in some woods with a router....I donno?
> A regular dado stack unless it's top notch would leave some tear out and "ears" in the corners. ...six of each, half a dozen of either. :blink: bill


I just bought the Rockler router table box joint jig. They have (had) it on sale for $79 and it included 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2" jig cauls and they threw in all 3 sizes of their box joint clamping cauls for free. I built some drawers with it yesterday and it works very well.

I figured this set up would be less time consuming and expensive than buying a good set of good box joint TS blades and building a TS jig to use them with.

I used poplar for the drawer boxes so I don't know about burning in harder woods. I hadn't thought about that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

